# WINS issue



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I recently changed my DHCP server from my SBS 03 to the firewall.
see here: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/875832-why-cant-client-get-internet.html

The issue I'm having now is my wins doesn't seem to know the new ips.

my cmd.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping steve01

Pinging STEVE01.LPCC.local [10.10.10.74] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.10.10.236: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.10.10.236: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.10.10.236: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 10.10.10.236: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 10.10.10.74:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.236

Pinging 10.10.10.236 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.10.10.236: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.10.10.236: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.10.10.236: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.10.10.236: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.10.10.236:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

I changed the available DHCP area so that the firewall uses 200+ so i know that the 236 is from my new DHCP<

That leads me to believe that the SBS WINS doesn't know how to get the ips form the firewall's DHCP.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

thats bad practice. you should run DHCP with your server. configure the default gateway as your router. your internet connection went down when the server did because of DNS. use primary DNS as the server secondary as your router or ISP DNS.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't the clients get an ip address from DHCP?
How will they get an ip?


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

run DHCP from your server. you can then put in your server options 44 and 46 which will help WINS resolution.


----------

